# Old School getting a new paint job and engine this break



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

A rework of a rebuild, cool! I can't wait to see some pics, I dig your boat.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Mod. Please move this to off topic.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, but some guys in Ft.Laud that are doing it for me at a good price.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> I'm in the same boat, but some guys in Ft.Laud that are doing it for me at a good price.


How much are they charging you?

I recognize "old school" from FLamingo.

Greyish blue Silver king here.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please take lots of pix and post em here!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Got some pics and I will be posting. Have some holes in fiberglass that came up when stripping and sanding. What is the best way to fill these? Epoxy and sand?

The stripping with the chemicals has taken much longer than I thought. Going through sanding disks like crazy now. Had to paint again because I was getting "cracking" under the paint as if the paint under was contracting. What a mission!! The problem is that now I want to make sure to do it right.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds kinda like the paint was cracking because the glass in that area wasnt stable, i personally would grind it back then apply some new glass cloth with resin overlapping onto stable glass then sand and feather it in. good luck and keep the pictures coming


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Updated photos of project. You can see how many coats of paint had to go. The last pictures give you an idea of what the starboard side looked like before I started. Because of the cracking and my screw up not adding enough primer, most of the paint was going. I also want to add the paint more evenly this time. It's alot harder than I anticipated....

http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone#


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Started on the port side this weekend and stripped and sanded the whole thing. The whole boat soon will be the same. After coaching football last year, I didnt have any time to work on it til now. 

I will post pictures next week. 

I also wanted to know if any of you know someone here in So Fla who paints boats. Let me know because I just don't want to deal with painting the bottom and want it gel coated.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Started on the port side this weekend and stripped and sanded the whole thing. The whole boat soon will be the same. After coaching football last year, I didnt have any time to work on it til now.
> 
> I will post pictures next week.
> 
> I also wanted to know if any of you know someone here in So Fla who paints boats. Let me know because I just don't want to deal with painting the bottom and want it gel coated.



Hey what's up.
I paint boats and do all kinds of repairs and gel coat restoration.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> > Started on the port side this weekend and stripped and sanded the whole thing. The whole boat soon will be the same. After coaching football last year, I didnt have any time to work on it til now.
> >
> > I will post pictures next week.
> >
> ...


Marcel Eric is a good buddy of mine and he does good work for a VERY good price!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i was going to suggest you get ahold of stra8 but he beat me to it ;D


----------

